# ^buffedShow 250 gewinnspielfrage?



## XxBeowulfxX (16. Juli 2011)

ich hab gerade wirklich die fast komplette Buffshow (auser den Anfangsgag und das Outro) 2x angeguckt,
komme aber trotzdem nur auf 5 Buchstaben. Diese 5 Buchstaben ergeben für mich als "Only wow'ler" leider keinen Sinn.

jemand nen tipp ?


----------



## Stanglnator (16. Juli 2011)

Cheater


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (17. Juli 2011)

wie?^^


----------

